# My first attempt at a Fatty! (Mac n Cheese)



## clarion123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey there!  Two days ago a good friend of mine showed me this website as we are both into smoking delicious foods, and I instantly started looking at the Fatties, it inspired me to create one as I was so envious of those of you who already have.

So I looked at the Mac n Cheese Fatty and modeled mine pretty much after that one. Here are the pictures I took during my 5.5 hour smoking process, hope you enjoy!

Here is what I used













20120731_172547.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






I started with roughly 1.4 pounds of ground beef....













20120731_173722.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






I made a bacon net













20120731_173714.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






After I filled it with noodles and grated cheese I wrapped it all up in plastic wrap when I was done and let it sit overnight in my fridge to harden up a bit as to not fall apart when smoking.













20120731_175739.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






I started cooking the Fatty, but as I have alot of people who were going to be eating (8-10) I decided to cook some Sausages as well (15 to start) and for snacking purposed while cooking my roommates and I who tended the charcoal smoker I have ate regular hot dogs as well (8).













20120801_154247.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012


















20120801_154300.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






I cooked 5 Hot Italian Sausages, 5 New York style Sausages, 5 Bratwursts, and after the 8 Hot dogs were gone I tossed on 5 Mild Italian Sausages as well.













20120801_173941.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012


















20120801_173948.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






I was worried that the noodles inside were going to be hard as I did not cook them before hand, so for the last 45 minutes I wrapped the Fatty in Aluminum foil, and smoked it the rest of the way.  I did not use a thermometer or anything like that, I just cooked it til I felt like it was done, and I was pleasantly surprised to find out that it turned out great!













20120801_192914.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012


















20120801_192958.jpg



__ clarion123
__ Aug 1, 2012






It had a nice crunch to it, and you can clearly see the smoke ring that developed from the cook.  I wanted to share this with all of you and thank you for showing me this fantastic idea, though it was my first Fatty, it will definitely not be my last Fatty.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great Thumbs Up
I just go by When the bacon done the inside will be done .


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like you had a great first run - congrats


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats on a yummy and successful smoke.


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## brdprey (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL SPEAKING OF FATTIE got into a discussion with my doctor and he was asking what i smoke, and i told him a few things from turkies to fatties. he asked what the fattie was i told him. he says do be eating alot of them, your life expectancy will drop by 6 mnths for each one you eat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






i didnt have the heart to tell  him im on borrowed time then.


----------

